# 1/2" collet and nut



## AlB (Sep 17, 2019)

I am in search of a 1/2" collet and nut for Craftsman router model 320.17543... have had no luck with online search.... any help?.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,,,


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think if the nut is taken off and the 1/4" reducer is removed, the shaft is set up for 1/2" bits. If you have the nut it should work for both sizes, with the reducer, and with out.
Herb


https://www.manualslib.com/manual/496724/Craftsman-320-17543.html?page=3#manual


https://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-670345001-Original-Equipment-Manufacturer/dp/B00EFEPEHQ


----------

